# Solved: Libraries folder opens at start up



## Fifer (Nov 3, 2003)

Tech Support Guy System Info Utility version 1.0.0.1
OS Version: Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium , 64 bit
Processor: Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU E8400 @ 3.00GHz, Intel64 Family 6 Model 23 Stepping 6
Processor Count: 2
RAM: 4095 Mb
Graphics Card: LogMeIn Mirror Driver, 7 Mb
Hard Drives: C: Total - 610477 MB, Free - 429739 MB; D: Total - 476937 MB, Free - 327695 MB; 
Motherboard: ASUSTeK Computer INC., P5QL PRO, Rev 1.xx, MS1C87B55100905
Antivirus: Microsoft Security Essentials, Updated and Enabled

Whenever my computer starts up, the Libraries folder opens on my desktop. This is something fairly new.
I have run a scan with Avast, also with Microsoft Security Essentials, and checked msconfig, and Autoruns. There is no sign of anything in start up that points to the Libraries folder. I have also scanned with Malware Bytes Antimalware and Superantispyware. All come up empty!

All Windows updates have been installed.

I'm not quite sure why the log above shows LogMeIn mirror driver as my graphics card - I have an NVIDIA GeForce 8800 GS.

It is only an inconvenience to have the Libraries folder open, but I would like to stop it happening.
Any suggestions are welcome.


----------



## Fifer (Nov 3, 2003)

Since I posted, I did some research on my own, and came across a solution at the website below:
http://www.dslreports.com/forum/r25674108-WIN7-Stop-windows-explorer-from-opening-on-WIN-7-startup-~start=20
The answer is in the 7th post down, and it involves a change to the registry. Thanks to auggy who provided a solution.


----------

